# Sunday Special - Pop Goes the Culture



## luckytrim (Aug 23, 2020)

Sunday Special - Pop Goes the Culture 

1. In the movie, _Psycho_, how much money does Marion Crane  make off with ?
a. – $20,000
b. – $40,000
c. –  $60,000
d. – $80,000
2. – Who played Endora, Samantha’s mother, in the _Bewitched  _TV series ?
3. Who was the front man for  Rockers Paul Revere & the Raiders ?
4. What  term did the _Beverly Hillbillies_ use to describe their beautiful swimming  pool ?
5. In which movie did we hear the main  character say, “I’m a bagel on a plate full of Onion Rolls !” ?
a. – _Who’s Afraid of Virginia Woolf ?_
b. – _The Out-of-Towners_
c. – _Dr. Strangelove_
d. –  _Funny Girl_
6. Can you name the two  children of George and Jane Jetson ?
(Bonus;  name the family pet !)
7. Which Alfred Hitchcock  Thriller is set in the sleepy little coastal town of Bodega Bay  ?
a. – _The Birds_
b. – _Psycho_
c. – _Dial  “M” for Murder_
d. – _Rear  Window_
8. What was the title of the 1961  best-seller – about an infant boy born on Mars and brought back to earth – that  brought the word “Grok” into everyday language ?
9. Concerning _Rocky & Bullwinkle_; what was Rocky’s  full name ?
10. Which _Batman_ villain was  played by Burgess Meredith ?
11. Which girl  group rode _Leader of the pack_ to #1 ?
12.  What “magical” TV comedy series was set in Cocoa Beach, Florida  ?
13. The miniaturized crew of 1966’s  _Fantastic Voyage_ were injected into a scientist’s bloodstream to do what  in his brain ?
14. “Paul” is Beatle McCartney’s  middle name ; what’s his first name ?
15. In the  mid-Sixties, Ted Nugent started his career with a Band that took their name from  a popular Irving Shulman novel about a Jewish street gang; name the Band/Book  .
(Hint; _Journey to the Center of the Mind –  _their biggest hit)
16. Name that  series;
The theme song was written by Harry  Nilsson, and it went-
People let me tell you  ‘bout my best friend,
He’s a one-boy cuddly  toy,
My up, my down, my pride and joy.............
17. What was the name of the pop-rock variety show that featured  revolving hosts, such as Paul Anka, Frankie Avalon, etc. ?
18. What were _Bonnie & Clyde_’s last names  ?
19. Who was Big Bird’s best friend – who no  one else believed existed – in the early days of _Sesame Street_  ?
20. What future Rock Star auditioned for a  spot in _The Monkee’s_ band, but was rejected ?
a. – Paul Simon
b. – Jim  Morrison
c. – Steve Stills
d. – Neil Diamond
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

1. – b
2. Agnes Moorhead
3. Mark  Lindsay
4. The Cement Pond
5. – d
6. Elroy & Judy  (Astro)
7. – a
8. _Stranger in a Strange Land_
9. Rocket J. Squirrel  
10. The Penguin
11. The Shangri-La’s
12. _I  Dream of Jeannie_
13. Remove a blood  clot
14. James
15. _The Amboy Dukes_
16.  _The Courtship of Eddie’s Father_
17._  Hullabaloo_
18. Parker &  Barrow
19. Snuffleupagus
20. - c


----------

